# New Dog Law Passed By NI Assembly



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

New dog law passed by Assembly - Yahoo! News UK

Interesting read!


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Very interesting.

Why that pic though? I mean really


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sounds good, especially as dogs aren't required to be PTS in these cases. Only in extreme cases are they neutered. Is this for the whole UK?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope the rest of the UK follow suit. This is the kind of law that responsible dog owners have been wanting for a long time.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the new dog law is very interesting, and any responsible dog owner would welcome BUT!!! quote: The minister said " These new controls will shift the focus on to the actual behaviour and management of individual problem dogs, whatever their breed " (no problem) :thumbup: But! immediately draws your attention to a specific breed of dog in the picture!! (not fair)  Angie2011


----------

